
Barack Obama commuted sentences of more than 1,000 in prison for drug crimes - endswapper
http://qz.com/844035/barack-obama-has-now-commuted-the-sentences-of-more-than-1000-people-in-prison-for-drug-crimes/
======
endswapper
This is a step in the right direction. The war on drugs is an abject failure.
I'd like to see him commute everyone that qualifies, i.e. non-violent,
excessive sentences, etc. before he leaves office.

~~~
jackfrodo
Right. A step. I'd imagine that a good number of these should have been
pardons. For example. There are over 11,000 people in federal prison for
__marijuana __offenses[0]. Unbelievable.

[0]
[https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/dofp12.pdf](https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/dofp12.pdf)

------
phasecode
Does anyone know if these in jeopardy of being reversed by the Trump
Administration?

~~~
cooper12
Last paragraph of the article:

> “Clemency is the one administrative action President Obama can take that
> will not be overturned by an incoming Trump administration,” Jessica Jackson
> Sloan, director of #cut50, a criminal justice reform group, said in a
> statement.

